# Broward Stage Door Theatre (Broadway in South Florida)



## stagedoorTD (Feb 16, 2004)

*Greetings to all of you from the Broward Stage Door Theatre. We are located in Coral Springs, FL and also in Wilton Manors, FL. My name is Anthony White, I am the resident Lighting Designer and Tech. Director. I would be happy to answer any questions you may have about technical theatre (practical Application). I would also be willing to bring in students to see a show and have a look around the theatre.

Cheers,
Anthony*


----------



## DMXtools (Feb 16, 2004)

Welcome, Anthony!
I'm sure you'll be a valuable asset to our on-line community. DVS Dave, our webmaster, should be along with an official welcome pretty soon.
The whole point of ControlBooth.com seems to be "all of us is smarter than some of us" - even the most seasoned veterans can still learn a trick or two... I know I've learned a lot here... and I've been doing concert sound and lights for nearly 40 years. Feel free to ask questions of your own. Some of these kids are pretty bright and come up with some very good suggestions.

John


----------



## stagedoorTD (Feb 17, 2004)

thanks for the welcome, am looking forward to meeting the future of lighting technology.


----------



## dvsDave (Feb 17, 2004)

hey stagedoorTD,

Welcome to ControlBooth.com!! I am your webmaster, dvsDave, and I just wanted to welcome you aboard. Thanks for extending the invitation for students to come look at your theater! 

sincerely,
-dvsDave

P.S. -DMXTools, I like the the "All of Us is Smarter than Some of Us"


----------



## wemeck (Feb 25, 2004)

Hello and Welcome to Contolbooth!! I hope to see you around the forums!


----------

